# The Walking Dead S10E13 “What We Become” - *Spoilers*



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

So glad they didn’t kill off Michonne but she will be missed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

This episode was a complete waste of time. I find it completely unbelievable that she would be away from her kids for all this time and then just when she's about to get back to them, she turns around and doesn't go see them. How stupid is that? 1. It wouldn't hurt anything for her to go see her kids for a few days and THEN go search for Rick, and 2. She has ZERO evidence of where Rick could have gone. All she knows is that he was on that boat. So how does she think she's going to find him just by "heading north"? That's ridiculous.

And didn't we already know they weren't killing off Michonne? Hasn't it been announced that she's going to be in the spin-off movies with Rick?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I liked the idea of one decision can lead your life in a completely different direction, but I was pretty bored through this.

I was a huge fan of Michonne early on, but once she and Rick hooked up her character sucked, IMO. Especially when she would preach 'what Coral would have wanted'. Ugh. So I am glad the latter version of her character is now gone.

Even after she was locked in the cell and got out, she kept walking back in it with Virgil. How would she know that one of the others wouldn't just shut the door and lock both in? I'd stay as far away from that cell as I could.

The 'heading North' was funny to me too. It's a big world, why North?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> This episode was a complete waste of time. I find it completely unbelievable that she would be away from her kids for all this time and then just when she's about to get back to them, she turns around and doesn't go see them. How stupid is that? 1. It wouldn't hurt anything for her to go see her kids for a few days and THEN go search for Rick, and 2. She has ZERO evidence of where Rick could have gone. All she knows is that he was on that boat. So how does she think she's going to find him just by "heading north"? That's ridiculous.


Aside from all that, they wasted about half the episode with those stupid hallucinations.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Aside from all that, they wasted about half the episode with those stupid hallucinations.


Never have I wished for a 2X playback mode than in those scenes.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Aside from all that, they wasted about half the episode with those stupid hallucinations.


Yeah that was totally filler. This episode can totally be skipped.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Yeah that was totally filler. This episode can totally be skipped.


Hopefully, on the "Previously On" they'll explain why Michonne is gone...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Three questions that were raised by this episode:

1. Was that Andrea that Michonne left to fend for herself in the cold open (and then later on during the hallucinations)? If so, I don't really understand that, since obviously that's not how Andrea died.

2. How long had Virgil been keeping those people in that cell? This is taking place about ten years after the ZA started, but those people looked very well groomed.

3. What was with the giant procession of people walking in formation at the end? Are we to understand there are that many people alive, relatively close to Alexandria, and they haven't had any interaction with Alexandria or the Whisperers at all?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> Three questions that were raised by this episode:
> 
> 1. Was that Andrea that Michonne left to fend for herself in the cold open (and then later on during the hallucinations)? If so, I don't really understand that, since obviously that's not how Andrea died.
> 
> ...


#1 - Michonne was "trippin'". That and all of the "bad Michonne" hallucinations were caused by the drug.

#2 & 3 - never explained. I'm interested in #3.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> 3. What was with the giant procession of people walking in formation at the end? Are we to understand there are that many people alive, relatively close to Alexandria, and they haven't had any interaction with Alexandria or the Whisperers at all?


In the comics,


Spoiler



there's a group of people who have set up what seems on the surface to be a very large and successful community (the person Eugene has been talking to is one of them). I suppose it's possible that this was them, although that community is in Ohio (in the comics, anyway; the fact that Eugene has set up a meet in person suggests they are closer on TV)...the long, final storyline in the comics was the interaction of Rick and the Alexandria communities with these new people.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> In the comics,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks. Just in case you missed it,


Spoiler



the person Eugene is going to meet said she was in Charleston, West Virginia. Or at least that's where they are meeting. I guess it's possible she's traveling from the other direction, which could be Ohio.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Oops, I did miss that. Thanks!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Never have I wished for a 2X playback mode than in those scenes.


I watched the vast majority of the episode on FF with closed captions. A low point in a season of upswings.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Donbadabon said:


> I liked the idea of one decision can lead your life in a completely different direction, but I was pretty bored through this.
> 
> I was a huge fan of Michonne early on, but once she and Rick hooked up her character sucked, IMO. Especially when she would preach 'what Coral would have wanted'. Ugh. So I am glad the latter version of her character is now gone.
> 
> ...


How did someone like Michonne fall so deeply asleep that her blade was taken from her? Doesnt she sleep on it in a situation like this? And yes--she was pretty cavalier about going in and out of that lockable room. How did she know those others werent flesh eating pals of whats his name?


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

What an awful episode. That is all.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I stopped watching after the last season (or mid-season) finale, but i check back here to get you guy’s opinion to see if I should start watching again. 

Thanks.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I stopped watching after the last season (or mid-season) finale, but i check back here to get you guy's opinion to see if I should start watching again.
> 
> Thanks.


You should watch the episode before this one. But there's no need to watch this one.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> You should watch the episode before this one. But there's no need to watch this one.


Agreed. The last one was epic.

The only value in this one is that Michonne is gone but not dead. I didn't see confirmation that she would return for the Rick comeback offerings.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

'Walking Dead' Season 10 Finale Delayed Due to Coronavirus


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

They should just do this with Beta at the end of the last episode that's ready to go and be done with it...


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, this has got to be one the worst episodes of a series that's been terrible in recent years. They should have just put all this in the Rick Grimes movies that AMC desperately wants us to care about. (I, for one, do not care and am unlikely to watch those movies.)


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump....

New episode available.

Episode *S10E16* ('A Certain Doom') is available via AMC+ and wizardry.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Since they extended the season, I wonder how much of the original season finale plotline is included in the S10E16 that's just been released. Did they add several more episodes of filler to reach the same destination at the end of the season, or do the additional episodes just continue on with the storyline after the original planned finale?


----------

